# Matey the Seafood Connesieur



## Oztiel (Sep 5, 2014)

My 2-year-old cockatiel, Matey has developed new tastes.

We were peeling prawns( shrimp to you) and noticed he was eating the antennae and legs of the peeled shells.

We think it is the salt that he likes or craves as he also has an affection for salted cracker biscuits.

Below is the photo we took on the cell phone camera as he was enjoying his munchies. Our other bird Banjo likes crackers but will not touch the prawns.

Has anyone else have a bird that eats shrimp or is this bird like his owner-a bit different to the rest?

The peas and corn started out as a tidy pile but you know who has the ability to spread his the meal all over the place - like any 2 year old.

Cheers
Oz


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I've never offer prawns to my tiels but I did used to give them chicken sometimes and eggs. They will eat just about everything.


----------



## Friesian (Jan 16, 2018)

I’ve never had a bird that ate shrimp, but then again I don’t eat seafood very often... Alice does get all sorts of excited and bent out of shape when she sees a pizza box, though... I have to put a small bit of crust on a separate plate for her because she’s worse than a pigeon in a park. 

If your bird likes shrimp, he may like mealworms. I buy them live from a pet store for mine and let her pick one out of the tub once or twice a week as a treat.


----------

